# Today = Good Day



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, as many of you know I have been trying to find employment as money is getting _extremely_ tight. I submitted my cover letter and resume for a position at about Midnight last night, and received a call today! So far, I have submitted probably 35 applications with no responses (Holidays don't help). Well, they liked my resume and are in a hurry to fill a Security Patrol position that is nearby. This is for a large security company, and there's plenty of room for advancement. Either way, this would look great on the resume if I decided to continue testing for law enforcement in the future. They even took my information over the phone and are running a background check on me to rush the process. I am going into their office tomorrow, and if all goes well, I start paid training on Monday! Although they are rushing the process, and this means not seeing my family for the Holidays, I couldn't have asked for more. The pay and benefits are good, and maybe I'll be able to order that Galco belt I've been wanting so much once I catch up on bills (whenever that may be). :anim_lol: So, I just wanted to share. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed as it's not a guarantee yet, but it's _very_ likely. :smt023

Also, thanks to member _Ptarmigan_ for his guidance and help throughout this process. In part, I owe this to him, because he guided me in a direction I wasn't going prior. So, thanks to him and this forum. :smt1099

-Jeff-


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Excellent! :smt023

Hope all goes well.


----------



## ProjectCamaro (Dec 12, 2008)

AWESOME!!!

I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Congratulations.

I always heard good things happen to good people. Given the current jobs situation you must be a good person.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I hope it's not a security detail at one of America's biggest malls, you're going to need some new hardware!!!

(jk) 

In all seriousness, congrats, I hope it goes well bud.

Zhur


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

unpecador said:


> Excellent! :smt023
> 
> Hope all goes well.





ProjectCamaro said:


> AWESOME!!!
> 
> I hope all goes well for you.


Thanks guys! :smt023



TOF said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> I always heard good things happen to good people. Given the current jobs situation you must be a good person.


I like to think so, but others may feel different. :anim_lol:

Ironically, I just sent out some holster clips that I had laying around and didn't need. Someone on another forum mentioned they needed what I had, and I shipped them yesterday. Maybe this is karma coming back for me. :smt023



zhurdan said:


> I hope it's not a security detail at one of America's biggest malls, you're going to need some new hardware!!!
> 
> (jk)
> 
> In all seriousness, congrats, I hope it goes well bud.


:smt076 I knew I was setting myself up for that. :anim_lol:

This position is definitely not in a mall, so no :smt171 here. :mrgreen:

This company does all sorts of security, including government and local law enforcement contracts. My goal is to get into some sort of specialized armed security. :smt023

I will definitely keep you all posted. :smt1099

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Fantastic news!

..Umm Was it Gecko45 doing the phone interview while dodging hostile fire on the way to his Ford Escort?:anim_lol:

Really though man..Great news. I hope it all works out.


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

Good to hear,,,,, hope everything goes well and works out for ya:smt023


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Sweeeet and congrats BB!!!:smt023

Now consider my e-mail a belly rub and hopefully the Buddha Belly rub will help me get a new job.

Mike


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations! :smt023

And since I seem to change jobs every 3 to 5 years or so whether I want to or not and have gotten pretty good at job searching, I've got two suggestions:

1. keep looking - just in case!
2. If you don't hear anything 2 or 3 days after submitting a resume or application, make a follow up phone call. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

Good for you. Hope all goes well and keep us updated!


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Security service is one of the top 10 recession proof professions. Good luck.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the good wishes everyone. :smt023



kev74 said:


> And since I seem to change jobs every 3 to 5 years or so whether I want to or not and have gotten pretty good at job searching, I've got two suggestions:
> 
> 1. keep looking - just in case!
> 2. If you don't hear anything 2 or 3 days after submitting a resume or application, make a follow up phone call.


I became a pro real fast. Just luck of the draw this time around. I just happened to see the posting at 12:30 in the morning and sent a quick e-mail. I swear, I was probably the first resume a lot of these companies received, because I am a watchdog on all of the career websites. :anim_lol: My family actually funded a flight home for me to spend the holidays with them, but this is much more important at the moment. :smt1099

-Jeff-

ETA: Hey, I might even get to change my Custom User Title! :anim_lol:


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Awesome news Jeff, thanks for sharing it with us.:smt023


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> ... They even took my information over the phone and are running a background check on me to rush the process...


Oh well, better luck next time!:mrgreen::anim_lol:

Naw, sounds like you've got this one wrapped up.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Jeff,

Congrats on the new employ in a miserable market...

My "part-time" company is actually GROWING, and opening a new location in Tampa... And they want me to run the new location...

You're getting a new job... I'm getting a promotion and a raise!

And another move...

The other Jeff


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> I hope it's not a security detail at one of America's biggest malls, you're going to need some new hardware!!!
> 
> (jk)
> 
> ...


First thing I thought of! I must have been asleep at the wheel when this was posted.

Good luck with the interview process.

"Security service is one of the top 10 recession proof professions. Good luck." 
The top two are lawyers and hookers. Really could be one slot because of the similarities. (Screw people, take their money) Luckily (or unluckily), my wife and I have a business that helps lawyers put cases together so we've been fairly recession proof.


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> Security service is one of the top 10 recession proof professions. Good luck.


+1 da worse recession gets the more jobs for it. Congrats on the new employment!!!!


----------



## tholmes876 (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats man, I'm happy for you!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks again everyone!

Well, I am now employed! :smt1099 I start paid training on Monday. There's a lot of promotion potential in the future for armed and specialized accounts, so I'm excited to get going.

To celebrate, I think I will order that Galco belt I've been wanting for so long. Call to Galco tomorrow!

Now, all I need is for my CHP to arrive...56 days and counting. It just might be a _very_ Merry Christmas for me. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)




----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

artyman:

Congratulations


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks!

My celebration is going to be ordering my Galco belt tomorrow and heading to the range with my G36. That would be cheaper than a night out on the town...and more fun. :mrgreen:

-Jeff-


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, I ordered my belt and went to the range earlier. :mrgreen:

The range trip was another story, and I will revive one of my threads about it, but I can't wait for my belt!!!

-Jeff-


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Beefybeefo, (et. al) well the belly rub must have worked!!! 

Last Friday, I got a job offer from a national water solutions company as an Operations Manager for their local office. Completed the personality profile and physic evaluation in the middle of December then completed the physical, drug and alcohol testing yesterday.

So I celebrated by getting a RRA Tactical CAR A4.

I have severance coming to me until the end of March from my old company so this is a belated x-mas gift to myself.

Yahoooo!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Beefy must be puttin' in overtime... His post count is WAY down... LOL



Jeff


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

buck32 said:


> Beefybeefo, (et. al) well the belly rub must have worked!!!
> 
> Last Friday, I got a job offer from a national water solutions company as an Operations Manager for their local office. Completed the personality profile and physic evaluation in the middle of December then completed the physical, drug and alcohol testing yesterday.
> 
> ...


That's GREAT news, congrats!



JeffWard said:


> Beefy must be puttin' in overtime... His post count is WAY down... LOL


LOL! :smt082

Yes, I have been working very long days. I'm just glad to have a job and can pay my bills. I'm sure nobody missed me, though. :smt022:smt082

-Jeff-


----------

